# 10 Bht Bus Protocol



## whiteheat (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, The wife and I love riding around on the Baht Buses around Pattaya & Jomtien but quite often the driver will ask for double from us compared to Thais who get off at the same stop as us but have been on for longer. I always say to the wife that it is still good value and that for the same price, a Taxi in the UK wouldn't even get you of your driveway.
I was wandering what the correct protocol is as I would hate to upset anyone but at the same time hate being taken for a fool.
Is it right to argue your case with the driver or is it correct to just pay up.

The sort of journey I'm referring to is about a 4km drive to Tescos.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

whiteheat welcome to the los "land of smiles" sounds like your new to this.
go on a bus and pay double
get in a taxi and pay double
go to a temple and pay double
play golf and pay double
sorry to say this but you i assume are european "farang" and the famous saying in thailand
"up to you darling" Not trying to be nasty, You can lead a horse to water bla bla bla
Have a nice stay


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

In the Basement Lounge "Two-tier charges for falangs/non-Thais"

Believe it or not, 10 Baht for a bus ride can be a rare luxury for many poor Thai's. I had a Secretary who would walk three kilometers to save a 20 Baht motorcycle taxi fare (no buses available). Be gracious, overlook the bias and be grateful you are in a position that can easily afford the 20 Baht falang fare.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Officially: Without telling the driver where you would like to go (that makes a baht-bus a private-cab):
Within the *Jomtien* area: THB 10 per person (route is Jomtien Beach Road v.v. to South Pattaya over the "hill" or down to Sukhumvit using Thepprasit Road. All should be maximum THB 10/person. 
Within the *Pattaya* area: THB 10 per person ( route is Pattaya Beach Road and Pattaya Second Road in circles with diversions to South Pattaya Road or Pattaya Klaang or Pattaya Nua all leading to Sukhumvit. 
Within the *Naklua* area: Naklua Road from the Dolphin Roundabout towards Naklua v.v.

A ride in each area will cost you THB 10/person
If you start in Jomtien, cross the Pattaya area to visit the Naklua market it will cost you THB 30 IF the same bahtbus is driving this route. 

In actual fact you may have to switch bahtbuses 2 or even 3 times. 

More and more bahtbuses are being "hired" as prviate cabs and this means that you will see a lof of empty bahtbuses passing by on their way to "regular" customers. 

Try to pay the driver the exact amount owed; there is often no change or the driver may drive off. 

For you in particular: If you would like to go to Tesco Lotus South Pattaya from Jomtien, you may need to switch bathbuses a the T-juntion Thepprasit Road and Jomtien 2nd Road and the total fare from Jomtien to Tesco will cost you THB 20/person. 
Going from Tesco back to Jomtien: get on a bahtbus near the Outlet Mall and wait where the bahtbus is going.....either left to Jomtien Beach or right towards Pattaya. 

You could ask the driver where he is going: "Bpai nai?" [go where?], but do not tell him where you would like to go.....that makes a bahtbus a private cab with exorbitant fares at the end.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

฿10.-? I think you can afford it, make his day.
What I don't like is when I take the extended family somewhere, pay for 6 Thais and then get hammered for double or more. Now that I have a Thai driving license I may start to be annoying.


----------

